

Startup job ad that tells it how it really is... - raganwald
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/sof/1564838850.html

======
raganwald
I apologise for editorializing the headline, but I hope you agree it was not
_gratuitous_ or sensationalist editorializing...

